# Canon life size converter with Zeiss 50 and 100mm Macro lens



## Tanispyre (May 29, 2015)

Does anybody know if Canon's life size converter is compatible with the Zeiss 50 or 100mm macro lenses? I am curious how it would compare with extension tubes, if I wanted to get to 1:1. I have used the life size converter with canon's 50mm and 100mm macro lenses where it gives 1:1 and 2:1 magnification respectively. I generally find the life size converter gives better results than just using extension tubes to get the same magnification. So I am curious if anybody has used it on third party macro lenses?


----------



## mrzero (May 29, 2015)

I have not worked with it before, but my understanding is that the life size converter is functionally just a teleconverter with a built-in extension ring. I believe the extension is at the lens side, not the camera side. So as long as the rear elements of your Zeiss lenses don't touch anything, I think it would work. However, like using any extension ring, you would lose infinity focus and gain a closer minimum focusing distance.


----------



## NWPhil (Jul 1, 2015)

you probably better off with extension tubes only - it's also a know fact that the extra glass with affect the image IQ, and filters even more.
The only exception I know is with the Leica elmarit APO 100mm 2.8. There is a 1:2 to 1:1 converter that barely degrades the IQ. 
However, you will still loose the infinity focus.
So, if you really need a 1:1 lens you should get a native ratio one


----------

